# Engine swapped, new noise



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello all, 1st off, I have a video of what I'm about to ask assistance for, but I cannot figure out the whole process, tried a couple different ways & its not working. Is it possible to email it to someone who knows what their doing?

Ok, did an engine swap 2012 Chevy cruz L4 1.4L Turbo and there is a zinging sound from engine/tranny this is what takes place. When I start to exit off interstate, will fell a miss, stability track warning comes in, with a key above the words, then engine light comes on, couple secs later engine light starts to flash and the stability track warning goes off as well as the key. The engine light continues to flash. Car starts to miss, becomes sluggish and acts like its trying to figure out gears.
Then comes the mystery zinging noise. Any time the gas pedal is pressed you will hear this sound. It does it moving, in park, in neutral, reverse as well as the manual side. Turn the car off and let it sit for about 10 mins or, start up, all lights are gone as well as the sound.
I call it a zinging sound, but I hear it, and visualize a chain begin to loose or something.
Any ideas as to what to look at?
Also, any help with the video would be appreciatedNoise


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What codes are coming up? You may want to buy a cheap OBDII scanner and have it in the car for the next time it happens. It will [probably] give you a lot more clue as to what's going on.

Have you ever changed the negative battery cable? Can be the cause of weird electrical issues.

Do you hear anything weird from the alternator at idle?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dotto said:


> Hello all, 1st off, I have a video of what I'm about to ask assistance for, but I cannot figure out the whole process, tried a couple different ways & its not working. Is it possible to email it to someone who knows what their doing?
> 
> Ok, did an engine swap 2012 Chevy cruz L4 1.4L Turbo and there is a zinging sound from engine/tranny this is what takes place. When I start to exit off interstate, will fell a miss, stability track warning comes in, with a key above the words, then engine light comes on, couple secs later engine light starts to flash and the stability track warning goes off as well as the key. The engine light continues to flash. Car starts to miss, becomes sluggish and acts like its trying to figure out gears.
> Then comes the mystery zinging noise. Any time the gas pedal is pressed you will hear this sound. It does it moving, in park, in neutral, reverse as well as the manual side. Turn the car off and let it sit for about 10 mins or, start up, all lights are gone as well as the sound.
> ...


The easiest way I know of is to create a YouTube account, upload the video and when it is complete, copy the URL and paste it directly into your message and post reply..


----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> What codes are coming up? You may want to buy a cheap OBDII scanner and have it in the car for the next time it happens. It will [probably] give you a lot more clue as to what's going on.
> 
> Have you ever changed the negative battery cable? Can be the cause of weird electrical issues.
> 
> Do you hear anything weird from the alternator at idle?


Nothing from alternator. I'll have to do OBD. Uploading link with video, says its waiting for approval. Hopefully I did it right.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dotto said:


> Nothing from alternator. I'll have to do OBD. Uploading link with video, says its waiting for approval. Hopefully I did it right.


You need to go back to YouTube and copy the link and paste it here.


----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> You need to go back to YouTube and copy the link and paste it here.





https://youtube.com/user/dawnheffner


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

So here are the codes it has thrown P0003, P0004. The latest one is P0033. I've looked them all up and have wrote down and what they are. Having to do this myself pretty much, what should be my 1st check? I'm no mechanic, but I am knowledgeable, and read and u-tube. I found a step list on line last week, saying to start at the easiest, smallest and work up to biggest, but now that I need it, cant find it. Thanks


----------

